
Pipedrive's pipeline metrics are to be digested with caution - MeMan
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4c_AgKEwBqSY21ySkNGZ2ZaTkU/view?usp=sharing
======
MeMan
Just to be aware: If you use Pipedrive and drop a deal in the pipeline, move
it back and forth between 2 stages it counts as 2 deals moved forward. their
wording is wrong.

------
MeMan
It's not that it's Volkswagen Emissions. But if people are compensated on
dealflow, that's a great way to fake it!

